# New to the game, please help



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Guys,
If any of you are on the Erie section of this site I post alot of advice over there. I am a huge walleye and perch guy and try to help out over there as much as I can. However, last year I built a home and am lucky to have a pond in back with some nice bass in it. So this made me new to the bass scene. Here is my issue and hope OGF can give me back some input. Last year and this year I did pretty well in the spring throwing spinner baits. Tehncome this time last year (mid summer) I did well casting Zara Puppies. However this year, my catch rate has gone down and was thinking of a purchase of a new lure or two for the back yard. I am assuming topwater would be good this time of year as it worked for me in the past. But which ones work well. There is alot of vegatation/seaweed around the edges so something that can handle weeds well would be a plus. Jsut looking for some good lure suggestions this time of year and what sizes. Keep in mind that this is a backyard pond and not erie. Any and all help is appreciated. ER


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

We have alot of luck in ponds using 3"Grubs on jig heads, also do very well with 4" Senko typ baits fished weightless. A small PopR should work well if top water is what your after, but it is hard to beat the plastics IMO.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes, I am after topwater stuff. I love to see them splash all that water. Thanks


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

The Yum Money Hound can handle the weeds and it is topwater. You might also try a Spro frog....or maybe even a buzzbait around the edges of the weeds.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Strike king rage tail frogs and a 5/0 hook throw it right up in the veg and crank it out. My num one choice for around weeds


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

A black buzzbait and some frogs (hollow body and buzz style) and you're good to go. You can throw a Spro frog anywhere and get it back.

_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## OhioAngler614 (Feb 18, 2011)

If you are looking for weedless lures you could try weedless frogs. I use scum frogs sometimes, they are okay. Bass will go after them the only drawback is that it can be hard to get a good hook set. Rapala also makes some good surface lures, you could try their skitter pop. I second young-gun's suggestion of a buzzbait, it is a great lure. Good luck.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

awesome, glad to see the bass guys help out as much as the eye guys!


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I second the spro frogs and the black buzzbait


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

You will catch the most fish using senkos wacky or Texas rigged, lizards and flukes in a weedy pond imo. Frogs are tough to get a good hookset ratio but great fun. Its not really topwater but my favorite technique is flippin & pitchin the big magnum fluke in white up on the mats of grass and dragging it over them to holes and let it fall in and wait a second, give a twitch then move on to next hole or edge. Its cool to see them flash as soon as it goes in the hole. You can also walk the dog with flukes on surface and they're totally weedless. I prefer white because I can see it just under surface and see the hit. Good luck.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I tried a scum frog last night and missed two. I can see what everyone means about waiting the two seconds. I did but still the hookset was tough. it just makes me more determined to go and get this lure down! I love the fact I can throw it in the thickest weeds in the lake and have it skip right over them. Also, picked up a buzzbait but was having too much fun with the scum frog, that I never tied it on.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Erie where you from? How big is the pond? A lot of weeds or only around the edges?? Shallow or is it deep? Any structure? A lot can come into play on smaller ponds they are very tricky. IMO plastics will be much more successful over most....i think a wacky rigged senko would do well...i think they are just as much fun as topwater since u can watch your line for the strike or see it take off.....if your going topwater i'd stick with a spro frog jr. or a mini buzz. I'd keep it small and less aggressive and you will target more strikes. If you go wacky style target weed edges or structure. Shoot me a pm if you have more questions!


----------



## randywatson (Jul 31, 2008)

If you're looking for a topwater that will go through weeds, try a Rage Tail Shad.
http://www.ragetail.com/ragetailshad.html


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

what i sometimes like to do is throw a frog untill i get hit then throw back in there with a johnson weedless minnow spoon. works good if you dont get it with the frog. good luck.
sherman


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Guys,
Just wanted to give you an update on my lure selections and results. First thanks to all who gave me some input on this. I picked up a few things, including the popR, a scum frog and a black buzz bait. Thursday I fished with the scum frog and had two hits and by my own error missed both. (hard to get it out of your system to not set hook upon strike) I am going to work with it a little more to get down the timing. Friday, now that was a different story. I was not expecting alot bc I was fishing the bright sun at 430 in the afternoon but that is what my day allowed so I started throwing a black buzz bait. Let me tell you all what a blast I had!! Within an hour and 15 minutes of throwing the buzz bait I hooked and landed 7 bass. On top of that I had another 6 strikes that I missed. What a blast I had in my back yard! The fish were hitting that lure like crazy and absolutely inhaling it. Thanks to everyone for the input and making my long week way better. There was no better way to end the week with a great evening of fishing and a short walk back up to my house!! Thanks again. ER


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hard to beat a black buzzbait on a bright day! With the Scum Frog, you just have to get a little hesitation with the hookset. Try using mono with the Scum Frog. The extra stretch in the mono will help with delaying the hookset.

I would discourage the use of the Ragetail frogs. They are fragile, and the action of the legs alone is enough to wear them out. Usually only good for one or two bass and they're expensive.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

oh i know this one a spro frog jr


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

In your head you think as soon as they strike you need to set the hook....on a frog and with the soft plastic....you give it a solid 2 count and let it be under water with the frog and you rip the lips off that bass.....then its game on! Glad to hear you landed some fish...anything with size? any photos?


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

They were a few decent ones for the pond I fish. Nothing like the nice ones I grew up seeing caught on Erie but a great way to spend my time at home in the evening. I have a few pics on my cell phone but it is jsut to tough for me to post them up here from my phone.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I did have one last question though. After landing a few on the scum from last night, I found the scum from is not swimming like it used to. Seems to barely float now when at rest and when I am walking it, it does not swim like it did prior to the fish I caught. The tail was all messed up on it so I pulled the rubber back to straighten out the tail and it still does not swim right. Any suggestions or tricks to get this thing right again?? Thanks ER


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

C'mon Dave, let's see them fishies! lol


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

When frog isn't swimming right it might have water in it, if so, squeeze it out. Also some of the big hits will actually turn the body upside down from original position, just manipulate it back to original form. Or it could have a rip in it and need replaced.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I think it is from the hits. I will mess with it more tonight. Tim, for whatever reason, I find it difficult to post pics on here so I dedicated my time to getting the GPS/Chartplotter on the boat down!!!


----------

